# Erfahrung /Hilfe mit Bissanzeiger !



## Forellensasch (25. Januar 2016)

Hallo zusammen ,
Überlege / Werde mir neue Bissanzeiger zu kaufen !
Weiss nur nicht welche ?
Schwanke zwischen den Atts und den Delkim Txi Plus .
Ich kenne grundsätzlich die Vorteile und Unterschiede der beiden , und denke das beide gut sind .
Allerdings habe ich jetzt öfter schon gehört das die Delkim Probleme machen , mit dem Funk und generell mit der Technik !
Das Sie nicht mehr das sind was Sie mal waren ,und gerade die neuen nicht so gut sein sollen.
Jetzt weiss Ich nicht welche Ich nehmen soll ?
Wer hat Erfahrungswerte über diese beiden Bissanzeiger ?
Vor allem wer kann was über die Delkims sagen , und die Gerüchte die da im Umlauf sind ?
Hoffe auf Antworten , Tips ,und Erfahrungen , damit Ich mich vielleicht besser entscheiden kann  , und sichrer bin !
Danke im vorraus für eure Hilfe .
Gruss,Sascha


----------



## Der Buhnenfischer (25. Januar 2016)

*AW: Erfahrung /Hilfe mit Bissanzeiger !*

Mach es doch mal so: durchforste die Gebrauchtmärkte in den Foren und auf Facebook...
Dort findest du eine Menge Verkaufsangebote von _"...nur wenig gebrauchten, vor einem halben Jahr gekauften und nur drei Mal benutzten Bissanzeigern..."_ einer der mit am häufigsten genannten "Top Marke".

Nun stelle dir dir Frage warum so viele Karpfenangler diese doch so guten und neuwertigen BA wieder so schnell verkaufen. Dann hast du deine Antwort.


----------



## Forellensasch (25. Januar 2016)

*AW: Erfahrung /Hilfe mit Bissanzeiger !*

Hallo asphaltmonster,
Danke für deinen Beitrag /Tip!
Habe mal gerade geguckt,und du hast Recht,ist vieles von dieser Marke drin.
Ist schon komisch das Sie sich alle trennen,obwohl Sie eigentlich fürs Leben gemacht sind.
Ich denke dann lasse Ich die Finger davon,und nehme das/ein anderes Modell!


----------



## dudausg (25. Januar 2016)

*AW: Erfahrung /Hilfe mit Bissanzeiger !*

moin zusammen,
ivh stand vor drei jahren auch vot der selben verunsicherung.
hatte mir zur auswahl delkim und carpsounder roc genommen.
hatte auch von sehr vielen leuten schlechtes über die neuen delkim gehört und mich dann für die roc entschieden. ich weiß, optisch nicht die schönsten und auch der batteriewechsel etwas umständlich und auch die einstellungen. technisch aber top bissanteiger und wenn was dran ist, kein problem, einschicken und es wird kostenlos gemacht. 
hatte mich im letzten monat dann noch einmal mit jemand unterhalten der die neuen delkims hat... er gehörte damals auch dazu und sagte mir, hol sie dir nicht, die delkims machen nur probleme. jetzt sagt er jedoch, delkim schein die probleme raus bekommen zu haben. 
ich denke kannst glück oder auch nicht haben, aber allein von der garantieseite kann ich carpsouder empfehlen. und bei so ein batzen kohle ist das auch, für mich, sehr wichtig.

gruß
dennis


----------



## rainerle (25. Januar 2016)

*AW: Erfahrung /Hilfe mit Bissanzeiger !*

Servus,

zu den ATT's kann ich nicht viel sagen (eigentlich gar nix). Von den Delkim's würde ich bei einem Neukauf jedoch die Finger lassen. Ich habe aktuell noch 4 von den Teilen und alleine schon die Tatsache, dass man den Deckel mit den Snag-Ears nehmen muss um die Teile einigermaßen (wasser-)dicht zu bekommen ist bei dem Preis eine Sauerei. Ich schmeiß meine heuer (3 Jahre im Gebrauch) auch wieder auf den Markt und hol mir wieder CS (hatte vorher die CSF1). Da weiß ich was ich habe und muss nicht Wochen auf Reparatur warten, wenn's denn mal "zwicken" sollte.


----------



## YdeeS (25. Januar 2016)

*AW: Erfahrung /Hilfe mit Bissanzeiger !*

Delkim und Fox sind die meist verbreiteten Marken, auf einen ATT Besitzer kommen locker 20 Delkim Besitzer und ihr wollt jetzt, weil man von Delkim mehr im Gebrauchtmarkt findet, darauf schließen dass alle unzufrieden sind und Delkim schlecht ?..... HAHA

Desweiteren ist vieles nur Hör/sagen frag doch mal einen Kritiker ob er selber schonmal Delkims hatte, da hörst dann meist nur, "ne, aber meine Freunde haben gesagt die taugen nix...."

In meinem Bekanntenkreis gibts mehr als 8 Txi+ Besitzer und alle haben die Dinger jetzt schon 4-8 Jahre ohne irgendwelche Macken, aber ist bestimmt nur eine Ausnahme |kopfkrat


----------



## MaxiDelme (25. Januar 2016)

*AW: Erfahrung /Hilfe mit Bissanzeiger !*

Bin mit meinen drei TXi+ bis jetzt auch zufrieden.
Das komplette Zubehör macht auch einen soliden Eindruck.

Habe von vielen vor dem Kauf gehört die seien zu sensibel, besonders auf großer Entfernung mit Wellen und Regen. Im Nachhinein denke ich mir nur, wer zu blöde ist die richtig einzustellen, dem ist eh nicht mehr zu helfen.

Bin übrigens von einem B.Richi Falcon Set auf die Delkims umgestiegen. Haben genauso gut funktioniert und mehr Fisch fange ich damit auch nicht.  Nur beim Zanderangeln mit freier Leine hat man damit die Nase vorn, da kein Laufrad verbaut ist (das ein wenig Zug auf der Schnur benötigt), sondern ein Vibrationssensor.


----------



## MaxiDelme (25. Januar 2016)

*AW: Erfahrung /Hilfe mit Bissanzeiger !*



YdeeS schrieb:


> Delkim und Fox sind die meist verbreiteten Marken, auf einen ATT Besitzer kommen locker 20 Delkim Besitzer und ihr wollt jetzt, weil man von Delkim mehr im Gebrauchtmarkt findet, darauf schließen dass alle unzufrieden sind und Delkim schlecht ?..... HAHA
> 
> Desweiteren ist vieles nur Hör/sagen frag doch mal einen Kritiker ob er selber schonmal Delkims hatte, da hörst dann meist nur, "ne, aber meine Freunde haben gesagt die taugen nix...."
> 
> In meinem Bekanntenkreis gibts mehr als 8 Txi+ Besitzer und alle haben die Dinger jetzt schon 4-8 Jahre ohne irgendwelche Macken, aber ist bestimmt nur eine Ausnahme |kopfkrat



Meine Meinung.
Kenne übrigens auch keinen, der seine Delkims verkauft hat. Kritik gab's von denen, die eher zu Fox tendieren und die Delkims noch nicht eingesetzt haben.

Habe nur zwei Kritikpunkte am TXI+:

1. Keine Fallbissanzeige (Technisch wohl nicht machbar ohne Laufrad)
2. Rauschen im Receiver, wenn viel Funk in der Luft ist. Ein Kumpel hat mal per Hotspot ein Internetradio laufen lassen, als ein Run kam, hat die Funke nur laut gekrächzt. Lag allerdings auch direkt auf dem Tablet. Aber eigentlich kein richtiger Punkt, wer hat schon WLAN am Wasser?


----------



## chris760819 (25. Januar 2016)

*AW: Erfahrung /Hilfe mit Bissanzeiger !*

Hallo Sascha, 
ich denke die entscheidende Frage ist wohl, für welchen Zweck Du die Bissanzeiger brauchst. 
Ich hab jetzt schon einige Bissanzeiger durch aber zum Fischen auf Zander mit offenem Bügel kenne ich persönlich nix besseres als die Delkims. 
Hab meine(3er Set + Funke) jetzt seit Jahren. Laufen ohne jegliche Probleme. Es muss aber gesagt werden, dass du bei wechselnden Bedingungen (Wind, Strömung) die Delkims bei der Sensibiliät etwas nachjustieren musst. Sonst wirst du vor lauter Gepiepe irre. Wie mein Vorschreiber aber absolut richtig erwähnt, sollte das bedienen des Rädchens für die Sensibilität jeder hinbekommen.
Ach ja.. und zu der Sache mit dem hier immer wieder erwähnten Argument die Delkims seien ja nicht wasserdicht. Ich halte das nur für einen Schönheitsfehler. Zumindest ich hab nie irgendwelche Probleme bei Regen und Schnee gehabt. 

Viele Grüsse
Chris


----------



## MaxiDelme (25. Januar 2016)

*AW: Erfahrung /Hilfe mit Bissanzeiger !*



chris760819 schrieb:


> Ach ja.. und zu der Sache mit dem hier immer wieder erwähnten Argument die Delkims seien ja nicht wasserdicht. Ich halte das nur für einen Schönheitsfehler. Zumindest ich hab nie irgendwelche Probleme bei Regen und Schnee gehabt.
> 
> Viele Grüsse
> Chris



Die Platine ist wasserdicht verschlossen, nur das Batteriefach nicht. Sollte man damit ein Problem haben, empfehle ich die Snagears. Da ist eine neue Batterieklappe bei (mit Einraster für die Snagears), die festgeschraubt werden muss und sehr eng anliegt.


----------



## Saarhunter (25. Januar 2016)

*AW: Erfahrung /Hilfe mit Bissanzeiger !*

Wenn es der Geldbeutel hergibt ist es eine reine Geschmackssache, Montagsmodelle wirst du wenn du Pech hast bei jedem Hersteller finden.

Es ist halt pipsender Plastik, ich Fische auch schon ein paar Jahre Delkim TXi (5 Stück) und hatte auch nie Probleme, Rauschen der Funke kann ich auch bestätigen und bei mir war es genauso wie oben schon erwähnt, in der nähe war mein Handy und Tablet und ein Hotspot...

Denke wenn du nicht gerade ein Montagsmodell erwischen tust hast du mit jedem deiner genannten Marken eine lange und zuverlässige Bissanzeige


----------



## dudausg (25. Januar 2016)

*AW: Erfahrung /Hilfe mit Bissanzeiger !*

hallo,
sehe ich genau so wie die anderen...
mich haben auch alle bekloppt gemacht. 
daher war für micch nur wichtig, dass ich nicht da stehe, wenn wirklich mal was dran ist.
jeder schwört da auf ein piepser. werden alle nicht schlecht sein. und wenn man nach den meinungen der ganze freunde, bekannten geht, dann darf man gar nichts mehr fischen. an jedem tackle ist etwas negatives zu finden.
ich denke auch ob delkim, fox oder cs, falsch machste nicht und montagsmodell kannste von allen erwischen.


----------



## RicoPike82 (25. Januar 2016)

*AW: Erfahrung /Hilfe mit Bissanzeiger !*

Ich habe jetzt seit 2 Jahren die ATT's und bis jetzt gab es auch keine Probleme. 
Aber mal ehrlich was soll da auch großartig kaputt gehen? Ist ja nichts dran.
Ich kann sie daher nur weiter empfehlen.


----------



## rainerle (25. Januar 2016)

*AW: Erfahrung /Hilfe mit Bissanzeiger !*



rainerle schrieb:


> Servus,
> 
> zu den ATT's kann ich nicht viel sagen (eigentlich gar nix). Von den Delkim's würde ich bei einem Neukauf jedoch die Finger lassen. Ich habe aktuell noch 4 von den Teilen und alleine schon die Tatsache, dass man den Deckel mit den Snag-Ears nehmen muss um die Teile einigermaßen (wasser-)dicht zu bekommen ist bei dem Preis eine Sauerei. Ich schmeiß meine heuer (3 Jahre im Gebrauch) auch wieder auf den Markt und hol mir wieder CS (hatte vorher die CSF1). Da weiß ich was ich habe und muss nicht Wochen auf Reparatur warten, wenn's denn mal "zwicken" sollte.



Na, da zitiere ich mich doch mal selbst. Kann gerne auch noch die Foto's von meinen reinstellen. > Soweit zu dem, dass da immer nur die "nörgeln" die keine Delkim's haben!!! Gibt halt auch Leute, die sich nicht alles schön malen und in die Tasche lügen!

Und wie gesagt, wenn ich erstmal einen Bissanzeiger der über 100 Euro kostet durch Zusatzkosten so umbauen muss, dass mir nicht jedesmal die Batterie flöten geht oder im Sommerregen absäuft und ich dann noch mit meinem Mobile 10m von der Funke weg sitzen muss damits nicht rauscht (und ich entweder die Funke nicht mehr höre oder das Mobile) und dann bei einem Defekt noch 4-6 Wochen auf die Funke verzichten muss, dann kauf ich sowas kein zweites mal und empfehle es auch keinem > ausser ich mag den Kerl nicht oder tue mich schwer, auch mal einen Fehlkauf zuzugeben. Ich bleib dabei: meine werden im Frühjahr gegen CS ausgetauscht und bestimmt nicht, weil ich mit den Delkim's zufrieden bin oder öfters mal was neues will. Die TXIplus kommen bei weitem nicht mehr an die alten ran. Billigste Verarbeitung und billigstes Material und schlechtester Service!!!


----------



## Andal (25. Januar 2016)

*AW: Erfahrung /Hilfe mit Bissanzeiger !*



rainerle schrieb:


> Die TXIplus kommen bei weitem nicht mehr an die alten ran.



Da liegt der Hund begraben. Ich habe einen alten, der tut seit bald 20 Jahren klaglos seinen Dienst. Zwar ohne Funk, oder gerade deswegen auch bei jedem Wetter.

Das es viel preiswerter, robuster und wetterfest geht, zeigen ja B. Richi und andere recht anschaulich. Fürs ganz normale Karpfenfischen sind ja solche Gimmicks, wie die absolute Sensibilität beim Fischen mit freier Leine, viel weniger gefragt, als beim Specimenhunting auf andere Friedfische. Also zwei Paar Stiefel.


----------



## Torkit (12. Juni 2018)

*Hilfe mit Bissanzeiger !*

Hallo,
ich habe ein billiger und ganz einfache Bissanzeiger gekauft. Ich schicke ein Foto. Ich möchte gerne wissen wie montiere ich dieser Bissanzeiger und wie funktioniert er. Ein kleine Skizze oder
von Hand gezeichnete Bild wäre sehr hilfreich. Danke. Ja,ja ich bin ein Depp aber ich war in Kaufrausch.|uhoh:#d


----------



## Taxidermist (12. Juni 2018)

*AW: Hilfe mit Bissanzeiger !*



Torkit schrieb:


> Ja,ja ich bin ein Depp aber ich war in Kaufrausch.|uhoh:#d



Dann bin ich auch ein Depp, denn ich habe son Teil noch nie gesehen?
Könnte irgend ein gynäkologisches Instrument sein?
Bin gespannt ob das Rätsel jemand lösen kann.

Jürgen


----------



## Moringotho (13. Juni 2018)

*AW: Erfahrung /Hilfe mit Bissanzeiger !*

sers,

gesehen hab ich die auch noch nicht.
sind die evt selbstgebaut (federn zb sehen aus wie die aus dem kugelschreiber)? hast du mal beim verkäufer nachgefragt? schließlich müsste er doch wissen wie die funktionieren, oder?

vom ersten gedanken her sollte er zum einhängen sein.
lassen sich die federn verschieben/zusammendrücken?
die runde seite zum fixieren (am boden?) oder auf stange ähnlich wie ein affe?
die andere in die schnur?
scheint aber nur per hand ein- und auszuhängen sein.

mit dem teil in der hand könnte man evt mehr sagen...

NdT Holger aka Mori


----------



## Moringotho (13. Juni 2018)

*AW: Erfahrung /Hilfe mit Bissanzeiger !*

sers,

ich nochmal. mein erster gedanke war falsch.
kurz google bemüht hat die lösung gebracht.

hoffe ich darf den link posten (da shop...)

Schwingbissanzeiger

NdT Holger aka Mori


----------

